# Another pen turned out



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Coffee bean blank "Coffee & Cream"
European Style Ballpoint in Black Titanium




Black Palm Stabilized
Classic American Pencil in Black Titanium


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Both look really good but that coffee & cream pen is smokin hot.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like them.

Did the coffee and cream have a good smell while turning?


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice work and good photography too!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

REALLY nice looking pens...

I did one of the coffee bean pens a couple of years back.. Takes a lot of work...and a soft touch.. Sharp tools necessary...those are real coffee beans and any little snag can pop one out on ya..LOL...

(and..Yes, Bill..they have a fantastic odor while turning.. Keeps you awake..LOL)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

*Coco & ABW*

Cocobolo, ABW with a CA finish. I got a phone call from a from great friend asking me if i could donate a call for a good cause on Sat? I hope he likes it!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Cocobolo, ABW with a CA finish. I got a phone call from a from great friend asking me if i could donate a call for a good cause on Sat? I hope he likes it!


LOL Let me guess...more than one browser window open?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

bill said:


> I like them.
> 
> Did the coffee and cream have a good smell while turning?


Yes!! it smelled really cool!! Turned it about 10:30 one night and didn't want to go to bed for awhile!! I saved the cutoffs and shavings to give to the client so she can check it out! She's my DIL LOL

Played with the Depth of Field a little and likeing how it came out!

Thanks for the kind words for my new addiction (pen #32)

WT


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

The "Black Palm" is gorgeous!


----------

